# Vizio's E-Series Promises to Leave Your Wallet Intact



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Vizio has finally revealed its new 2015 E-Series of 1080p HDTVs. Yesterday, the TV manufacturer announced official pricing for _eleven_ new models in its budget minded series. With prices topping-out at $1,400 for the largest model, Vizio certainly has plenty of affordable options for buyers looking to spend less.










_Vizio has unveiled pricing and details for its new E-Series of TVs._​

The E-Series represents the bottom end of Vizio’s display offerings and 2015 sees the addition of one new screen size. Vizio says the new lineup is rolling out now and will be available from Amazon, Best Buy, BJ’s Wholesale, Costco, Sam’s Club, Target, and Wal-Mart. In addition, buyers can shop directly on Vizio.com.

Vizio’s E-Series is punctuated by incredibly aggressive pricing, as follows:

*E-Series Model/MSRP* 

*24-inch (Razor LED Smart TV) $180
*28-inch (Full-Array LED Smart TV)	$200
*32-inch (Full-Array LED Smart TV)	$260
*40-inch (Full-Array LED Smart TV)	$350
*43-inch (Full-Array LED Smart TV)	$390
*48-inch (Full-Array LED Smart TV)	$480
*50-inch (Full-Array LED Smart TV)	$530
*55-inch (Full-Array LED Smart TV)	$630
*60-inch (Full-Array LED Smart TV)	$800
*65-inch (Full-Array LED Smart TV)	$1,000
*70-inch (Full-Array LED Smart TV)	$1,400


The exterior of the series is punctuated by a sharp minimalist design, making for a sleek modern look. Even the included stand is light and unobtrusive. 

Eight of the sets (40-inches and larger) support up to sixteen active “LED Zones” which dynamically adjust display backlighting to match and light and dark images on the screen. This feature should greatly aide in displaying vibrant images with darker image capabilities. The two largest models feature sixteen zones, with the 50 to 60-inch models featuring twelve.










_Vizio's 65 and 70-inch models have sixteen LED Zones for dynamic backlighting._​

Not surprisingly, Vizio has also loaded its 65 and 70-inch models with technology such as a 240 Hz refresh rate and a frame interpolation mode called Clear Action 480. All other sets (accept the 24 and 28-inch models) have effective refresh rates of 120 Hz.

All E-Series models are Wi-Fi capable and come loaded with Vizio’s robust smart software called Internet Apps Plus. Owners will have access to typical apps such as Netflix, Amazon Instant Video, iHeart Radio, Hulu Plus, Vudu, YouTube and Pandora. New to the platform, Vizio is also supporting Spotify, PLEX, Toon Goggles (an online video portal for kids), Aircast (stream Chromecast and from PC, Macs, and smart devices), and Hungama (Bollywood and Hindi music). Internet Apps Plus also supplies access to Yahoo news services/fantasy football, USA Today Sports, and the Wall Street Journal Live.

For more information, visit vizio.com. 



_Image Credits: Vizio_


----------

